# The real story....



## Small Job Tim (Jun 29, 2009)

hey all,

need some real opinions and real input....

looking at the most recent Northern Tool catalog, noticed that they are offering a line of saws called "Powerhorse".....i would appreciate it to know if anybody out there has used or heard anything about these saws. I'm not looking for everyone to tell me to buy a stihl or husky....I just would like to know how these saws perform and if they are something to consider for some mild, light duty cutting.

Also, the description of the saws in the catalog mention a "walbro" carburetor. What exactly does this mean?? Any benefits??

I've asked questions about other saw companies on this site, and low and behold, everybody and their brother had a suggestion to buy a stihl or husky. I'm not looking to buy a stihl or husky....just would like to know about this particular saw company....not stihl, not husky....don't waste your effort typing...

If anyone out there has used this company before....would appreciate some serious input as to the performance, power to weight, and the overall opinion on "powerhouse" chainsaws.

Thanks a million...


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 29, 2009)

*also...*

by the way...
my father just purchased his first husky the other day....a 445 i believe.....the thing is a piece of junk....
the husky non-sense is a joke....dont waste your time unless you're buying a high cc pro felller husky.....the rest are garbage....

Husky = BOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*wally world*

thanks for nothing bud,
walmart doesnt offer anything like what i'm asking about.......... go have fun with your husky...


----------



## arborist (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> thanks for nothing bud,
> walmart doesnt offer anything like what i'm asking about.......... go have fun with your husky...



i don't think you understood treeco's comment correctly.
he literally means by purchasing a saw from walmart you will likely be ahead.
there you can buy the popular brand "poulan" if you wish to grab a saw for less money.this way you can find parts etc.
here is some info that will help you understand why buying at walmart literally may be a much better game plan.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83185&highlight=Powerhorse+chainsaws

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=82366&highlight=Powerhorse+chainsaws

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=74331&highlight=Powerhorse+chainsaws

iv had my 136 for a long time.i really can't knock the thing for what i payed.husky badged poulan is all the 136 is.but she's been fine over the years.used her as my climbing saw for a while.glad thats over tho just the same lol.

oh,sorry.i just saw your sig.you already know about Poulan.


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

I own a few of the pro poulans that are exceptional saws that sometimes outrun more expensive saws while being easier on gas consumption. however, the real question is if anyone has used the powerhorse saws and what they think of them. The links "arborist" sent me had no real information about the saws themselves....just a bunch of nonsense about how you should buy husky saws and racial slurs as to who produced the "powerhorse" brand....by the way, Poulan is produced in america now, so to compare the two companies is almost like comparing a honda to a harley.
I'd appreciate some quality input.......thanks for the effort though...


----------



## blackoak (Jun 30, 2009)

Powerhorse saws are the best you can buy. I love mine. I got rid of all my Stihls, Husky's and Dolmars, Macs, Homelites, Poulans, and J-Reds. Now there's some quality input you can take to the bank.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2009)

blackoak said:


> Powerhorse saws are the best you can buy. I love mine. I got rid of all my Stihls, Husky's and Dolmars, Macs, Homelites, Poulans, and J-Reds. Now there's some quality input you can take to the bank.



Yeah man its just a HUGE secret that they are great thats my they are so hard to get dont tell anyone or all the serious wood cutters/arborist/tree removal companies will be buying them and you will not be cool anymore. 

NOT

Come on dude be real Stihl/hustky/dolmar/J-red are so popular because they are powerful, dependable and trustworthy. If they are selling it at northern tool there is a reason. Usually it means no serious commercial retailer thinks its worth the scrap metal its made of. Some Chinese knockoff of a real saw. In most things but more so in chainsaws you get what you pay for. 

Buy that powerhorse and take it to your local shop when something goes wrong and then you will figure out the biggest problem.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 30, 2009)

:notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:


----------



## blackoak (Jun 30, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah man its just a HUGE secret that they are great thats my they are so hard to get dont tell anyone or all the serious wood cutters/arborist/tree removal companies will be buying them and you will not be cool anymore.
> 
> NOT
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh, I was joking about the mighty Powerhorse boat anchor saws, but I have came across a few Stihl, Husky, J-Reds, and Dolmars that were underpowered, undependable, and very untrustworthy. I do agree with you, you do get what you pay for when buying a new saw. Oh, and by the way, I have never taken any saw to the local shop when something goes wrong, I am the local shop.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL!!!!

Ya almost had me.

Get the Harley chain saw. You'll love it!

It's got "Torque", it's what trees crave.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## blackoak (Jun 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Ya almost had me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the damned things leak oil over everything. LOL!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2009)

blackoak said:


> Ahhhhh, I was joking about the mighty Powerhorse boat anchor saws, but I have came across a few Stihl, Husky, J-Reds, and Dolmars that were underpowered, undependable, and very untrustworthy. I do agree with you, you do get what you pay for when buying a new saw. Oh, and by the way, I have never taken any saw to the local shop when something goes wrong, I am the local shop.





blackoak said:


> I have came across a few Stihl, Husky, J-Reds, and Dolmars that were underpowered, undependable, and very untrustworthy.


 you can get a bad apple with anything but by far as compared to any other saw maker those saws have proven themselves.



blackoak said:


> Ahhhhh, I was joking about the mighty Powerhorse boat anchor saws


Sorry too much cafine



blackoak said:


> I have never taken any saw to the local shop when something goes wrong, I am the local shop.


pffffft that doesnt impress me my 9 year old could rebuild a chainsaw. Not exactly a skilled trade.


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Ya almost had me.
> 
> ...



Now if only we could find a way to cut with that rubber drive belt, we wouldn't need chain oil anymore....

Oh, and Smalls -- try the chainsaw forum. They've discussed these saws a bit and might even be more helpful.

:agree2::notrolls2:


----------



## Saw Bones (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> hey all,
> 
> need some real opinions and real input....
> 
> ...



Looks like the answer to your question is no. Seems like it takes a lot of wind to get to it. LOL :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blackoak (Jun 30, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> you can get a bad apple with anything but by far as compared to any other saw maker those saws have proven themselves.
> 
> 
> Sorry too much cafine
> ...



Damned talented 9 year old you have there bud. Not a skilled trade??? Why do you think the chainsaw section is the most popular board on AS??? I guess everybody that comes here looking for advice don't have nine year old sons to fix their saws. I'm sure there are several on this site that make a living working on saws will disagree about your "skilled trade " remark.


----------



## tree md (Jun 30, 2009)

Just my opinion but I think your going to play hell trying to get info on a Non-pro grade saw in a forum meant to ask pros questions about the trade. There is a reason pros use Huskies and Stihls. If your using it for small jobs/ homeowner jobs where it is not being used at a pro level you might be OK. That's a chance you'll have to take. Go ahead, spend the money and roll the dice. I'll stick with my Stihls.


----------



## demographic (Jun 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Ya almost had me.
> 
> ...



They have even got the logo sorted


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*thanks...*

medic 184 & tree md,
thank you both for some serious input...good to see there's at least two people on this site who want to be helpful rather than critical.

my local saw shop will work on any saw that you bring to them, for the right price, of course....so that is not an issue.

I basically need a saw in the 40-50 cc range that is lightweight so that i can take it in the tree with me to cut and drop pieces of the trunk. I have a new arb saw that is great for limbing. I would like to have something a little bigger to take up to ensure the cut and prevent splitting of the trunk while I am strapped in.
Price is the major concern here...I am a very small time operation, maybe pulling in 3 jobs a week. I am just starting out, and cannot afford to drop another $300 plus on a new saw. I need a saw that is cheap, and effective enough to cut through the trunk while in the air. This is not going to be a heavy use machine......actually it will probably be used on the job less than any other saw.
The price is what turned me on to the "powerhorse" brand....seems like a better quality than the box store poulans ( dont get me wrong, love the older pro poulan products)....but i'd love to hear some input from someone who has run this brand saw before. ANYONE???? of all the members of this site....someone, at least one person, has had to have had some experience with this brand......anybody???? 
Basically, I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on a saw that will be used very little and has the potential to be dropped out of the tree....
Thanks for some serious input....


----------



## fishercat (Jun 30, 2009)

*your Pop cuttin' with a dull chain?*



Small Job Tim said:


> by the way...
> my father just purchased his first husky the other day....a 445 i believe.....the thing is a piece of junk....
> the husky non-sense is a joke....dont waste your time unless you're buying a high cc pro felller husky.....the rest are garbage....
> 
> Husky = BOOOOO!!!!



i know several folks with the 455 and they have had no trouble with them.

Buy that Chicom Powerhorse. good luck gettin' parts for your Chicom liberal sally a$$ saw. Another thing about Northern,after shipping costs,you could have bought a real saw.


----------



## tree md (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> medic 184 & tree md,
> thank you both for some serious input...good to see there's at least two people on this site who want to be helpful rather than critical.
> 
> my local saw shop will work on any saw that you bring to them, for the right price, of course....so that is not an issue.
> ...



I've been where your at. I'm not exactly rocking with jobs right now myself but I do have my gear paid for. When I had jobs on the line and not enough money to buy the saws I wanted I bought cheap huskies (might take some flak for that statement) to get me through. If you spend $200 on a saw and make $600 you have made your money back on that saw in the job that you needed it for and can still do more jobs. My suggestion is to buy what you need to get by but pour your profit money into quality gear. You need to buy at least a 440/441 or equal saw to do professional tree work. Buy it as soon as you can. I know you've already got your climbing saw but I would suggest buying a 260 or equivalent and a 440 or equivalent as soon as possible if you plan on getting serious about tree work. You will be able to handle most jobs with that combo without spending too much down time repairing saws and working with sub par equipment.

Best of luck!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 30, 2009)

*look for a shidaiwa 360 used.*



Small Job Tim said:


> medic 184 & tree md,
> thank you both for some serious input...good to see there's at least two people on this site who want to be helpful rather than critical.
> 
> my local saw shop will work on any saw that you bring to them, for the right price, of course....so that is not an issue.
> ...



they are ripping little saws.i had a Husky 141 that i dearly loved but i sold it to someone that needed it more than me.he loves it and will not sell it back.


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*445*

i apologize,

after taking his husky 445 back to the saw shop and getting a second one...the saw runs terrific...we took it felling fire wood today and it handled excellent...completely different machine than the first....i'm impressed...so, i apologize to all you guys with a husky hard-on...

actually considering buyin a husky 445 after seeing it's performance today....is this a decent saw to take in the tree with me.....if i dropped it down from a 16" bar to a !4", i think this might be what i'm lookin for....

i just would like to spend as little as possible since i'm not a heavy duty full time operation...

since everyone loves to jump down my throat about "powerhorse".....can anyone suggest an equivalent 40-50cc chainsaw that is good to take in the tree but won't run me more than $250??

I'm glad to see some serious input....keep it up!!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> medic 184 & tree md,
> thank you both for some serious input...good to see there's at least two people on this site who want to be helpful rather than critical.



No one is being critical thats an honest opinion and I assumed thats what you were looking for. If your looking for someone to blow smoke up your ass then here.

Hey thats a great saw good luck with it you will love it and it will last for ever.


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*stihl-o-magic*

hey stihl boy,
none of this is meant to be taken personal...this is a forum, not a personal blow...if you want to be rude and crude, don't waste any of our time... 
lookin for good input, not nonsense from inexperienced hacks...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> since everyone loves to jump down my throat about "powerhorse".....can anyone suggest an equivalent 40-50cc chainsaw that is good to take in the tree but won't run me more than $250??
> 
> I'm glad to see some serious input....keep it up!!!



Have you considered looking at used saws? If you want cheap, but pro, that's the way to go. You'll get just as much life out of a $250, used, pro saw as you a would a $250, new, homeowner saw. And it would be a much better life for you.


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*good idea*

blakes,
you have stumbled upon something there...
i am looking into used pro equip....just would love to know what to look for as far as potential mechanical damage.... any input??
thanks again...love serious responses


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*..*

again,
what models should i keep my eye out for in my range and for my use?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

If you're looking for a step up from your trim saw you need a 361 Stihl. Super light, and chock full 'o gumption. Unfortunately, you won't find one in that price range. A lot of guys like the 260 and I'd assume you could find a used one for that price.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> hey stihl boy,
> none of this is meant to be taken personal...this is a forum, not a personal blow...if you want to be rude and crude, don't waste any of our time...
> lookin for good input, not nonsense from inexperienced hacks...



You need to check yourself. It seems to me from your original post you were looking to stir the pot. I was not being rude and crude rather your reply I quoted last was the only rude post I have read. 

lol your referring to me as an inexperienced hack but you dont make enough money to buy a real saw.

One other observation, about the French comment you have a reading comprehension problem because my SIG clearly pokes fun at the French.

Simple deduction I am probably not French.

You have above proven one thing... you are consistent

Small job, small saw, small mind 

Dont bother replying I will not converse with you any longer, I choose not to get in to an intellectual battle with someone not equipped for the fight


----------



## capetrees (Jun 30, 2009)

Go to Stihl.com and check out the MS270. 50 cc. Might be a bit more than what you want to spend but you'll never kill it. You'll have it forever if you're an occasional user. I owned one as a starter saw and used it constantly, I mean every day, for over three years and never had a problem. Eventually it did die but then of course, I bumped to the pro level saws and haven't looked back.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 1, 2009)

*i didn't get back over to the other guy fast enough.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dont bother fishercat its not worth the time. Buy the way I am doing that other job in Wethersfield and going to look at 2 more Thursday one of them I think is going to require a bucket, maybe crane so expect a call.. Large maple on a house.
> 
> Any luck with the other one?



he said he gave it to someone else.if they don't get there when they said they would,i have the job.

let me know if you need anything.be safe!


----------



## mic687 (Jul 1, 2009)

capetrees said:


> Go to Stihl.com and check out the MS270. 50 cc. Might be a bit more than what you want to spend but you'll never kill it. You'll have it forever if you're an occasional user. I owned one as a starter saw and used it constantly, I mean every day, for over three years and never had a problem. Eventually it did die but then of course, I bumped to the pro level saws and haven't looked back.



Ihave a MS270 and really like it. New it cost like 390.00. That saw is fairly lite and runs excellent plenty of power if you use it right. Now I also have a MS250 that I hate, to much vibration. The 270 is a much better choice if you can not afford a 260. Jonsered has a 2139T which is a 39cc 2.3 claimed hp top handle saw, I have never run one but its half the price of a 200t. Me I am sticking with stihls Because I can get parts close by and they work great. I bought cheap saws before and after the third vapor lock nonstart I wrecked that junk and bought a good saw. Learn from my mistake don't cheap out and regret it, save some more money and skip the frustation.

Mickey C.
___________________
Stihl MS192,MS250,MS270 and MS650


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 1, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> i bet i know where that crane is going...............enjoy



Wow. I just read the entire thread. Stihl-o-matic, I read this and though, "I wonder if he thought I was like this guy?" If you did, or anyone else for that matter, I'm terribly sorry. I'm for real, this guy I think is in need of medication.

Clearly, anyone who would berate others in hopes of soliciting a rational response for help, has a desperate need for psychiatric care. He doesn't even know when stihl is talking to him, or fishercat! I'm really sorry everyone, I just feel this overwhelming urge to apologize for the human race. I dunno what it is. 

In an answer to your original question, I've used a powerhouse saw before, cutting a 20' cherry in my uncle's yard. He bought it as he's handicapped, had not much idea how he was gonna cut it down. So I used the thing for about 4 hours trying to keep the chain tight, the oil in the blasted thing, the saw to stay running, or even the saw no to bogg out in a 3' limb. I'm sorry to say, I took the 3 hour drive home to get my saws, and returned the next day to finish it completely. To do the same amount of work, took almost an hour. No messing with the mentally challenged saw.

Sorry everyone for these people. I'm sure there's a place somewhere that will take them.

Jeff


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Garden Of Eden said:


> "I wonder if he thought I was like this guy?"



Nope. There was a couple times I thought you weren't really understanding what was being said to you, but you came across as a guy who wanted to learn, not fight. You still got a couple responses that might make a guy a little upset, but you handled it well and never tried to call anyone french....

Glad you were able to give some feedback about this saw...apparently it's everything all of us dreamed it was. Wow, 3 hour drive for a 20' tree. Couldn't you have just borrowed a dull ax?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 1, 2009)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Wow. I just read the entire thread. Stihl-o-matic, I read this and though, "I wonder if he thought I was like this guy?" If you did, or anyone else for that matter, I'm terribly sorry. I'm for real, this guy I think is in need of medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone who would berate others in hopes of soliciting a rational response for help, has a desperate need for psychiatric care. He doesn't even know when stihl is talking to him, or fishercat! I'm really sorry everyone, I just feel this overwhelming urge to apologize for the human race. I dunno what it is.
> 
> ...



Garden not all all man you had 100% legitimate questions and you were very polite. I was attempting to give you honest opinion and didnt want to see anyone get hurt, which is why I recommended getting some hands on instruction. If you havent got the tree climbers companion or guide yet let me know.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 1, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Garden not all all man you had 100% legitimate questions and you were very polite. I was attempting to give you honest opinion and didnt want to see anyone get hurt, which is why I recommended getting some hands on instruction. If you havent got the tree climbers companion or guide yet let me know.



I can totally appreciate the help too. Sitting with my brother for like 15 hours on Saturday really helped clear things up. I've got the 2005 edition of Tree Climbing Field Guide. Lots of info in there. Good stuff. I don't have the companion yet as everyone around me is out, and likely to get more in AUG?!? I was mystified. lol

BTW I don't think you're french. If the french had chainsaws, I highly doubt they'd be in the situation their in. Ever see how many blasted trees they got? wasting valuable parking space if ya ask me. lmao


Oh, and canopy boy, if it wasn't family. lol I wasn't planning on going home that night either, just got frusterated with the POS I actually kicked the dang thing at one point. Honestly, was the most impressive thing now that I think about it...NOTHING BROKE!! Well, that is to say that the saw still sucked, but no cosmetics anyway. lol

Jeff


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jul 1, 2009)

*to whom it may concern...*

I apologize for any irritation or frustration i have caused any of you. I find it is sometimes hard to determine a persons tone through written word. Obviously, I took the demeanor of some of the responses given to my original post as hostile and promoting a company that was totally irrelevant to the question at hand. At the same time, I meant no harm by any of the inappropriate comments, and I was chuckling to myself as I typed them, I was not typing in anger. Poking fun went a little too far, and for that I am sorry, especially to the members of this site who I specifically directed some of the comments to. No harm meant.

I understand that most of the responses given to my post were entered by professionals who I am sure have the biggest and best equipment and the means to buy the best quality products. I appreciate your input and warnings about this product. As a guy who lives from tree $ to tree $, I have barely the means to afford the cheaper quality stuff, let alone have the nerve to disrespect someone who I have asked for assistance on a potential purchase.

I am happy to see that I finally received a response from someone who has actually used this line of power equipment. From that input, and the negative feedback on the product line that others members gave, I think I will avoid the company and put this discussion to a rest.

Again, I apologize to all who I have offended...no harm was intended, just wanted a direct answer specifically applying to my inquiry.


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> I apologize for any irritation or frustration i have caused any of you. I find it is sometimes hard to determine a persons tone through written word. Obviously, I took the demeanor of some of the responses given to my original post as hostile and promoting a company that was totally irrelevant to the question at hand. At the same time, I meant no harm by any of the inappropriate comments, and I was chuckling to myself as I typed them, I was not typing in anger. Poking fun went a little too far, and for that I am sorry, especially to the members of this site who I specifically directed some of the comments to. No harm meant.
> 
> I understand that most of the responses given to my post were entered by professionals who I am sure have the biggest and best equipment and the means to buy the best quality products. I appreciate your input and warnings about this product. As a guy who lives from tree $ to tree $, I have barely the means to afford the cheaper quality stuff, let alone have the nerve to disrespect someone who I have asked for assistance on a potential purchase.
> 
> ...



Well said. We all have to be a bit careful about how we phrase the written word compared to a oral conversation. It can be tough to pick up on the sarcasm and joking at times when you can't hear the tone of voice or see the person's facial expressions. And then things can quickly deteriorate.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 1, 2009)

blackoak said:


> Damned talented 9 year old you have there bud. Not a skilled trade??? Why do you think the chainsaw section is the most popular board on AS??? I guess everybody that comes here looking for advice don't have nine year old sons to fix their saws. I'm sure there are several on this site that make a living working on saws will disagree about your "skilled trade " remark.



Lol sorry for the late reply I just saw this. My son is only 8. My daughter is 9 she fixes saws my son drives my backhoe.

Actually blackoak that was revenge for goating me good with your reply so I had to get even. I do most of my own chainsaw work but have full respect for the true experts


----------



## mic687 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well now that we are all freinds again I stand by my statment. Save some more money and by quality it may be painful up front but it will pay for itself down the line. Look for a good used saw if money is that tight because, in this economy its tighter for someone else and there are deals to be had and you may just help someone out. And guys if you bring your feelings to a thread or to work with you, well do I have to say any more. Hey stihl I have a 4 year old girl and she sharpens all my chains and were moving up to filter cleaning next week.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 1, 2009)

mic687 said:


> Well now that we are all freinds again I stand by my statment. Save some more money and by quality it may be painful up front but it will pay for itself down the line. Look for a good used saw if money is that tight because, in this economy its tighter for someone else and there are deals to be had and you may just help someone out. And guys if you bring your feelings to a thread or to work with you, well do I have to say any more. Hey stihl I have a 4 year old girl and she sharpens all my chains and were moving up to filter cleaning next week.




LOL awesome


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 1, 2009)

mic687 said:


> Hey stihl I have a 4 year old girl and she sharpens all my chains and were moving up to filter cleaning next week.



Just thought I'd drop this. I read this and thought you said she sharpens them while moving. lmao. I was two seconds from asking for video of the poor girl losing a hand or something...Sorry. 

Good hit on the kids though. See, further proof that we're not all useless!! lol

God bless everyone

Jeff


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, my 5 year old daughter can tell you how to change out the pads and rotors on a 1-ton (she's not quite strong enough to lift one of them there rotors but....) and my 8 year old can tap a keg by herself for you. The 10 year old daughter, well, what can I say? She's artistic.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*i may have an extra copy if you need it.*



Garden Of Eden said:


> I can totally appreciate the help too. Sitting with my brother for like 15 hours on Saturday really helped clear things up. I've got the 2005 edition of Tree Climbing Field Guide. Lots of info in there. Good stuff. I don't have the companion yet as everyone around me is out, and likely to get more in AUG?!? I was mystified. lol
> 
> BTW I don't think you're french. If the french had chainsaws, I highly doubt they'd be in the situation their in. Ever see how many blasted trees they got? wasting valuable parking space if ya ask me. lmao
> 
> ...



my step brother is in Holly/Davisburg MI.he probably has some trees you can practice on.if you're interested,let me know.

My brother is in Clarkston but i took all his trees down already.

Flint is a tough town these days.i don't know how you guys survive up there.a damn shame what these greedy friggin' unions have done to our auto industry.i hate those bastards.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> my step brother is in Holly/Davisburg MI.he probably has some trees you can practice on.if you're interested,let me know.
> 
> My brother is in Clarkston but i took all his trees down already.
> 
> Flint is a tough town these days.i don't know how you guys survive up there.a damn shame what these greedy friggin' unions have done to our auto industry.i hate those bastards.



I appreciate the help.

Flint is tough, plus there's so many laws. (i.e. A guy who takes probably 50% of my hard woods, was loading the other day. Got about 10 minutes from home on back roads, and a cop stops him, cuz he's over weight?!? S-10 with a 1Ton p/u bed converted to a trailer, had total about 1.75 cord of wood. I'm not saying he wasn't overloaded, just kinda useless stopping the guy. I of course fronted $$ for the tickets and fines. Seems silly to me though. I stay in business because of word of mouth. I've got a few $5-10K jobs coming up, which should help, but they're 40 minutes away. lol

My wife helps pay our bills obviously too. lol Insurance is paid for a yr, on everything, 2yrs on equipment and vehicles, and health for about 18months. I try and throw money at that stuff when I can. I don't bid for my truck, or car payment, or to pay equipment, cuz I've got no payment. I pay cash for everything, otherwise I sub it out. I've been subbing a lot of chipping lately, seems about time to invest. 

Have a blessed day,

Jeff


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> my step brother is in Holly/Davisburg MI.he probably has some trees you can practice on.if you're interested,let me know.



Honestly, I need practice spiking. I get a good 10 foot run going, then I pull out. I try and go slow, but I dunno what's happening. I'd imagine if I knew, I wouldn't need help. lmao

Thanks guys,

Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

Garden Of Eden said:


> I get a good 10 foot run going, then I pull out. I try and go slow, but I dunno what's happening
> 
> Jeff



sounds like when i was 15 and got my first piece of... well nevermind


----------



## outofmytree (Jul 2, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> sounds like when i was 15 and got my first piece of... well nevermind



Jerky?


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*i may be there soon.*



Garden Of Eden said:


> Honestly, I need practice spiking. I get a good 10 foot run going, then I pull out. I try and go slow, but I dunno what's happening. I'd imagine if I knew, I wouldn't need help. lmao
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Jeff



my mom has cancer so i am gonna get out there soon.we can meet up and i can give you some pointers.i'll be staying in Clarkston.

you're lucky you have work up in the Flint area from what i hear.i was there for new years and things were looking bad then.i was born in Lapeer.it's a small world i tell ya.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> my mom has cancer so i am gonna get out there soon.we can meet up and i can give you some pointers.i'll be staying in Clarkston.
> 
> you're lucky you have work up in the Flint area from what i hear.i was there for new years and things were looking bad then.i was born in Lapeer.it's a small world i tell ya.



For sure! I'd love the opportunity to learn somethings from a pro. Heck, I'll even buy ya lunch or something. lol Serious, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

As far as work goes, I got it now, so, I'm gonna beat it to death. I hesitate to hire guys on some jobs, because very few people want to work up here. So for the jobs that aren't time sensitive, I'll do the whole thing myself, and make my wife help after work. lol I've got 2 people waiting for esimates in Grand Blanc, one is a very important looking lawyer. Gonna barter some stuff with him, and make some cash. Should work beautifully.

When abouts ya thinking of heading to the sewer affectionately called Michigan?

God bless

Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

Fishercat let me know when your gonna go by that house, another neighbor looking for work I cant take right now.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*i can't believe no one there wants to work.*



Garden Of Eden said:


> For sure! I'd love the opportunity to learn somethings from a pro. Heck, I'll even buy ya lunch or something. lol Serious, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> As far as work goes, I got it now, so, I'm gonna beat it to death. I hesitate to hire guys on some jobs, because very few people want to work up here. So for the jobs that aren't time sensitive, I'll do the whole thing myself, and make my wife help after work. lol I've got 2 people waiting for esimates in Grand Blanc, one is a very important looking lawyer. Gonna barter some stuff with him, and make some cash. Should work beautifully.
> 
> ...



they must be former union guys.we used to deer hunt in Grand Blanc.it's probably been developed by now.i miss Michigan a lot.i just couldn't handle the job market there.it still has the best hunting,fishing and snowmobiling of anywhere i have ever been.offroading sucks though,no rocks.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they must be former union guys.we used to deer hunt in Grand Blanc.it's probably been developed by now.i miss Michigan a lot.i just couldn't handle the job market there.it still has the best hunting,fishing and snowmobiling of anywhere i have ever been.offroading sucks though,no rocks.



Now your talking my game the hunting isnt too bad here man.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*the hunting here could be good.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Now your talking my game the hunting isn't too bad here man.



if the tree hugging lesbians were kicked out of the DEP.this state has the stupidest hunting regs i have ever seen.they don't know a damn thing about conservation.they damn sure don't care about nature or the animals.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*i'm going tonight.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Fishercat let me know when your gonna go by that house, another neighbor looking for work I cant take right now.



between 6 and 7.we just had a friggin' Monsoon heree.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> between 6 and 7.we just had a friggin' Monsoon heree.



Well I left for the day when the rain started. But ask the HO about the neighbors house. If HO isnt there when your standing in here driveway look across the street and 1 house down (I think) you will see a up rooted tree in the back yard that has been cut some. Thats the house. I will be back around there tomorrow in and out from another house up the road.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> if the tree hugging lesbians were kicked out of the DEP.this state has the stupidest hunting regs i have ever seen.they don't know a damn thing about conservation.they damn sure don't care about nature or the animals.



Well I will agree on one thing for sure, their idea of deer management sucks


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*she didn't say anything.*

i tried to call but you must have been at your other job already.

call me on your way over tomorrow.i'll run over and meet you.i'd like to go over the job anyway.we could meet at the DD or TH.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i tried to call but you must have been at your other job already.
> 
> call me on your way over tomorrow.i'll run over and meet you.i'd like to go over the job anyway.we could meet at the DD or TH.



Actually I am off tonight, spending some time with the kids. Ill call in the morning may not be up that way until 10am. Did you get a chance to look at the one across the street?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 2, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they must be former union guys.we used to deer hunt in Grand Blanc.it's probably been developed by now.i miss Michigan a lot.i just couldn't handle the job market there.it still has the best hunting,fishing and snowmobiling of anywhere i have ever been.offroading sucks though,no rocks.



I paid a guy $15/hr for about 12 hrs a day once, and he said he wouldn't be back. It wasn't worth the money?!? lmao I said cool. That's the kind of people there are, it's $30/hr, and they want 100 breaks, or they will collect their checks. lol

I LOVE the hunting and fishing. I live on a lake, so every chance I get I hit the water.

Talk at ya soon,

Jeff


----------



## fishercat (Jul 2, 2009)

*no i didn't.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Actually I am off tonight, spending some time with the kids. Ill call in the morning may not be up that way until 10am. Did you get a chance to look at the one across the street?



i'll check it in the AM.call anytime.i'm up late and up early.


----------



## xtm (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Tim,

I buy lots of junky stuff from the Northern Tool and Harbor Freight clearance shelves. Both have stores nearby - and I always give them the benefit of the doubt that whatever I buy won't last very long. Usually I'm not, but sometimes I'm surprised - like with a cut-off saw and 1/2" drill I bought 12+ years ago for ~$15 each. Lots of good use!

I use those stores as sources for tools that I rarely use - but want to have around and don't want to spend a lot of money on. Use 'em, break 'em, throw 'em away. I don't believe that I would want to buy a piece of primary equipment from them - particularly some piece of equipment that my business depended on. I might buy a saw for use as back-up from them - but not a saw that sees regular all-day use. JMO. 

xtm


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jul 3, 2009)

*xtm*

xtm,
you have got a good point there, and will take that all into consideration when talking about something important as a saw.
quality advice in a simple response....couldn't ask for better, xtm!
thanks!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 3, 2009)

When your life depends on it there is nothing like having a quality saw in the tree with you. Easy as 1, 2, 3. I love having the 361 in the tree with me. 


PS dont kill me about the brain bucket last cut of the day I had to take it off sweat was poring in my eye so bad.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Fishercat I screwed up today I should have snapped a pic of us together when you stopped by the job today.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 3, 2009)

*no biggie.there will be another time buddy!*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey Fishercat I screwed up today I should have snapped a pic of us together when you stopped by the job today.



we need one with our saws to prove Husky and Stihl owners can get along.:hmm3grin2orange:

don't worry about the brain bucket,i never wear one unless i'm stump grinding (face screen and hearing protection)

now that mooring rope you're using there i have questions about.someones sailboat is floating freely in the sound so you could climb a tree?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## fishercat (Jul 3, 2009)

*nice footage!*



stihl-o-matic said:


> when your life depends on it there is nothing like having a quality saw in the tree with you. Easy as 1, 2, 3. I love having the 361 in the tree with me.
> 
> 
> Ps dont kill me about the brain bucket last cut of the day i had to take it off sweat was poring in my eye so bad.



great pics!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 4, 2009)

fishercat said:


> we need one with our saws to prove Husky and Stihl owners can get along.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> don't worry about the brain bucket,i never wear one unless i'm stump grinding (face screen and hearing protection)
> 
> now that mooring rope you're using there i have questions about.someones sailboat is floating freely in the sound so you could climb a tree?:greenchainsaw:



Nah its a buckstrap by New England Rope. I actually bought that thing yesterday because I spiked into my old one hanging off my saddle. Thats a temp until a get what I want 2 in 1 about 15'. Works okay for what I am using it for, but I didnt really trust it all that much which is why its criss crossed.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*i know,i was bustin' your chops.*

does it have a prussic on it? i saw something like that at the SS in South Windsor.i thought of getting one myself.i would have let you borrow a steel core.i have a couple extras.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 4, 2009)

fishercat said:


> does it have a prussic on it? i saw something like that at the SS in South Windsor.i thought of getting one myself.i would have let you borrow a steel core.i have a couple extras.



Thats the one, and thats where I bought it. 10 footer was like $50.


----------



## outofmytree (Jul 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> PS dont kill me about the brain bucket last cut of the day I had to take it off sweat was poring in my eye so bad.



Ok I promise not to mention the brain bucket.

Where are your chaps?

Hearing protection?

Cross handing the saw in the first pic??

See. No mention of brain bucket! 

It always happens this way for me too. Whenever I post a pic I see my bad habits leap off the screen... ten minutes after the edit time limit runs out of course....

At least it was a good looking scarf and back cut!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 4, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Ok I promise not to mention the brain bucket.
> 
> Where are your chaps?
> 
> ...



I dont climb with chaps never have.

Hearing protection was on the helmet that I had taken off.

My hands arent crossed, I am using top side of the blade and gripping the bottom of the handle.

Thanks you for the comment of the cuts. Trust me if I didnt think they were decent I would have left the pics out.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 4, 2009)

I see quite a few under 50cc new in the box echo's on ebay. They go pretty cheap.


----------



## outofmytree (Jul 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> My hands arent crossed, I am using top side of the blade and gripping the bottom of the handle.



I was being facetious.

Actually that is quite different to the way I cut top side. I had to look a few times to figure it out. It may not be in the manual but at least the saw can't kick out of the cut at you.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 4, 2009)

See thats the problem I never read the manual. Where do I get a copy? All joking aside thats a 20" bar on the 361, flipping it gives me more reach to get around to the toe with out having to move and keep a good secure two handed grip on the saw. But heres a better shot of it. I bought a new camera for vacation so the wife is finally letting me take the old one to beat around with.


----------



## tree md (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 4, 2009)

tree md said:


> Nice pics!



Thanks MD


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah, like the pic


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have used a powerhouse chainsaw, Its case is black and blue for a reason. It will work ya so hard you'll be black and blue too. Save your 160 bucks and see what you can get used. I had the enjoyment of running one of these saws while helping my bil clear a fence line, Ran his dads walmart "wildsaw" the next day. They are on the same level.


----------

